
Developer First Approach for Instant Messengers - zatziky
https://amio.io
======
lukebennett
This looks like a nice alternative to Smooch - whilst clearly nowhere near as
powerful (yet), it is far more affordable. Pricing seems to scale sensibly,
unlike Smooch's cliff edge where the plans go from free to $995.

~~~
zatziky
@lukebennett Thanks for comment Luke! Can I ask you for a recommendation what
you'd expect in our platform? It will help us to prioritize the roadmap.

We've got some features that Smooch is missing. For example, sending messages
to phone numbers.

